# what do you think of this solid paint?



## Horsecrazy4ever (Nov 29, 2011)

oh, he does have a dinky white spot on his chest! lol


----------



## Aesthetic (Aug 7, 2012)

Oh ew. He's a terrible boy. Maybe you should give him to me. I take rag dolls (; 

What a handsome fellow!! I really like him, I'm not good and conformation but is snatch him!


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Gorgeous, first off. LOOOVE black horses!
As for his confo, it's pretty decent too.
He's not standing square in any of the photos, but nothing bad is jumping out at me. Front legs are nice and straight
Hinds look like they may be a bit posty and it's hard to tell if he's wide-set or if that is just the way he is standing.
Nice big shoudler and a lovely neck & head
back is a good length
hindquarters are small but that can be changed with work
Overall, congrats! I would love to steal him ;D


----------



## Horsecrazy4ever (Nov 29, 2011)

gee, thanks everybody! 

hahahah, ragdolls! lol @Aesthetic 

oh, I forgot to mention he was FREE


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Nice horse! I'd have to use a trampoline to get on one that tall.
What are you going to do with him?


----------



## Horsecrazy4ever (Nov 29, 2011)

Dustbunny said:


> Nice horse! I'd have to use a trampoline to get on one that tall.
> What are you going to do with him?


i don't know, yet...lol.... I think I'm going to break him to pull a cart first. Then maybe for trails.. Or I might sell him because he has so much potential! He is so smart!


----------



## DixieMay1996 (May 2, 2013)

Don't sell him! A horse like that comes only in a blue moon! Go into Comp Trail. It's so much fun!


----------



## thetempest89 (Aug 18, 2013)

ugh. I want him. He's such a handsome boy.


----------



## ericka9 (Feb 7, 2014)

Super Cute horse!! Don't get rid of him. Black horses are hard to come by.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Very handsome  He lost the pinto gene lottery for sure (not a white mark on him!) but is well put together, which is what really matters!


----------



## esnym (Apr 5, 2014)

handsome little guy.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Beautiful! He reminds me of my friend's black QH.


----------



## WinstonH123 (Oct 11, 2013)

He is adorable and I LOVE the first picture with the pony!!!


----------

